# I just built a wooden smokehouse



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Where do I put the inlet and outlet for air.and do I need to insulate it.i live in ga.im gonna cold smoke init


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

Your inlet will depend on what kind of smoke generator (fire box) you are going to use, some enter from the bottom and some are piped in from the side.  A good spot for the outlet vent is the gable and can be hinged or a slider.  The inside is screened to keep flies out.  There are tons of plans online.


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

thirdeye said:


> Your inlet will depend on what kind of smoke generator (fire box) you are going to use, some enter from the bottom and some are piped in from the side.  A good spot for the outlet vent is the gable and can be hinged or a slider.  The inside is screened to keep flies out.  There are tons of plans online.


I gonna use a wood heater


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes I know where to put the outlet but nowhere I look shows where to put a inlet


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

"Wood heater" as in a wood burning stove? If that is what you are talking about does it have a vent build into the door?   I would think you could get a 90° fitting for the stack and run several feet of pipe to get to the smoke house.  You need a good run to cool the smoke.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

Mountainman88 said:


> Yes I know where to put the outlet but nowhere I look shows where to put a inlet


I'm thinking something like this to get good smoke coverage.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41-lm9eQeEL._AC_SY400_.jpg


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

So I need a smoke stack ? Yes a tent stove that burns wood no holes in the door. Want I still need a inlet for air?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2019)

Smoke and heat difuser.....


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 424109


Can you tell me what all this means


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

Mountainman88 said:


> So I need a smoke stack ? Yes a tent stove that burns wood no holes in the door. Want I still need a inlet for air?



Not necessarily, I just found this picture because the barrel style smoke generator was similar to a wood burning stove.  I would start with a gable vent and see how that drafts before cutting a hole in the roof for a vent. 

Okay, no vent in the door of the stove, what kind of vent does it have?  I'm thinking once you connect the stack on the stove to the side or bottom of the smokehouse it should draft just like it normally does.


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

thirdeye said:


> Not necessarily, I just found this picture because the barrel style smoke generator was similar to a wood burning stove.  I would start with a gable vent and see how that drafts before cutting a hole in the roof for a vent.
> 
> Okay, no vent in the door of the stove, what kind of vent does it have?  I'm thinking once you connect the stack on the stove to the side or bottom of the smokehouse it should draft just like it normally does.


The stove does have vents in the door.so I want need two vents?do I need to insulate my smokehouse


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

Mountainman88 said:


> The stove does have vents in the door.so I want need two vents?do I need to insulate my smokehouse


Maybe my thoughts are confusing (which is not unusual).... I'm thinking that the stove itself is self sufficient with regards to the way it drafts, (intake of air and exhaust of smoke to the stack).  When you connect the stack on the stove to the smokehouse, and there is an open vent in the smokehouse....,  I think the stove will fill the smokehouse and vent through the gable vent.


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

thirdeye said:


> Maybe my thoughts are confusing (which is not unusual).... I'm thinking that the stove itself is self sufficient with regards to the way it drafts, (intake of air and exhaust of smoke to the stack).  When you connect the stack on the stove to the smokehouse, and there is an open vent in the smokehouse....,  I think the stove will fill the smokehouse and vent through the gable vent.


Thanks do I need to insulate my smokehouse so I only need one gable bent?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

The vent has no bearing on insulation, it's function is to permit the drawing (or draft) of the smoke from the stove.  Being in Georgia, I don't know if you need insulation for cold smoking, but I would think you would not be using the smoke house in the middle of summer.


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

thirdeye said:


> The vent has no bearing on insulation, it's function is to permit the drawing (or draft) of the smoke from the stove.  Being in Georgia, I don't know if you need insulation for cold smoking, but I would think you would not be using the smoke house in the middle of summer.


I want be useing it in the summer. Only winter and it gets down to 30 degrees in winter.so you think no insulation? And only one vent a gable vent on the smokehouse no vent anywhere else on the smokehouse?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2019)

30° is fine for cold smoking.  I've got 4# of cheese in my cold smoker right now  and the outside temperature is 10°.

I'd start with one regular gable vent.  Maybe make it 1/2" larger if it's not working?  Or add a second one on the other gable.  When you are not following a proven plan, you can expect to improvise.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2019)

Do not install a stack in the roof...  Condensate collects and drips on your food....   Install forced air floor registers in the walls...   Top of the walls and bottom of the walls...  No condensate doing that...


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

So I can put floor registers like in a house where the heat and air comes out


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 15, 2019)

So I need something in the walls and gables


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2019)

Check out this build....






						Daves Smokehouse....Part 9 Test Runs
					

looks great ! I know I'm late but a gas valve off a floor furnace makes its own voltage. Its a milla volt system. Hardest part wold be finding a therostat for food and not. Air space. Something like this ? http://www.sausagemaker.com/49900gassmokerheatingassembly.aspx   you can buy just the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 16, 2019)

So I need 2 outlets for smoke and one inlets for air


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2019)

Mountainman88 said:


> So I need 2 outlets for smoke and one *2* inlets for air



The inlet on the hidden side, is hidden....


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 16, 2019)

daveomak said:


> The inlet on the hidden side, is hidden....


Do I need to insulate my smokehouse I’m gonna cold smoke


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2019)

Mountainman88 said:


> Do I need to insulate my smokehouse I’m gonna cold smoke


 No, insulation is probably not necessary...  Cold smoking is usually done below 70F....

Marianski:
Cold Smoking
Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days
Warm Smoking
Continuous smoking at 73-104° F (23-40° C), from 4-48 hours depending on the diameter of the meat, humidity 80%, and medium smoke.
Hot Smoking
Hot smoking is the most common method of smoking. Continuous smoking at 105-140° F (41-60° C), 0.5-2 hours


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Mountainman88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave do I really need 2 inlets and 2 outlets


----------

